# >>> Suche Gästepass <<<



## xxxSUMIxxx (23. Mai 2012)

bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass, da bei mir derzeit alle Läden kein Diablo III mehr auf Lager haben (und auch erst wieder ab Montag neue Lieferungen bekommen) und ich mir doch noch gerne die Spiele in ein Regal stelle (vorallem solche wie D3^^)

da ich aber auch schon gerne mal loslegen möchte, hoffe ich hier einen solchen Key zu bekommen

mfg xxxSUMIxxx


----------



## xxxSUMIxxx (23. Mai 2012)

hab einen gefunden ...
kann geclosed werden


----------

